# First exam 2day - The Aftermath



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

That was HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRIBLE!!!!!!
I hate exams and examiners and people who turn up to an exam with a cold and sniff every 16 seconds 
That was awful, just friggin awful. And I have my second exam 2moro!!!!!! :'( 
If anyone has any heroin for sale I'll take it off your hands, going to ****ing need it!!!!!!


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

You should have joined the Army like I did!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know :'( I hate exams. Exams r scum!!!!! And giving me 2 in a row is a type of unfair that makes me want to go kick kittens!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Speaking of Kittens: saw this website in someone's screenname : http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

I have experienced that cats who look like hitler

*thinks of a horrible disgusting site to post*


----------

